
Here's How Often Google and Facebook Say Yes to Government Snoops - Libertatea
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/06/google-microsoft-twitter-facebook-user-data-fisa-charts
======
berlinatwar
Facebook received over 9,000 requests from the feds last year and complied
with 79% of them?? That's scary.

